# rustic wooden bridge



## robin wood (Oct 12, 2007)

I just finished a commission for a rather special bridge, this is a short video 3 mins going all the way from felling the tree to the finished bridge.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-jH-e2nD3WQ

hope you enjoy it as much as we did


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Pretty cool Robin. The video was a little fuzzy, but it looked like that tree had some burls on it. Surely those didn't follow you home to the turning shed did they ? :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You ought to get a "Crossing Tax" of a few pence from each of those millions of people. Of course the tax would have to be forwarded to the Crown. :glare: 

Thanks for video. Music was nice, bridge is excellent.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Robin.
Very nice work good thing the tree was close to your work.:thumbsup: 

Bruce.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

robin wood said:


> I just finished a commission for a rather special bridge, this is a short video 3 mins going all the way from felling the tree to the finished bridge.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-jH-e2nD3WQ
> 
> hope you enjoy it as much as we did


 
:thumbsup: Cool video.


----------



## robin wood (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks guys glad you enjoyed it. They looked like burls Darren but there was not much interesting happening inside so they didn't make bowls. Crossing tax? I would be happy even with a few pence for everyone that photographs it, its in a very heavily used spot on the penine way (our equivalent of the Appalachian trail)


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Very cool bridge. I like how you chose a bent tree and used the bend in the tree to your advantage.


----------



## BlueStingray (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome project. You invision excellent work for your community. If everybody thought as you do, the world would be a better place.

Long live RobinWood!


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Robin: Walt Rollison here in the Smoky Mountain area of East Tennessee. That's a beautiful bridge and a beautiful video. I hope we see more of your work.
Best regards, Walt/Litlhof.


----------

